# Fly Fishing Punderson Lake



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Just curious, does anyone fly fish Punderson lake? I have been thinking about trying it after ice out when the rivers are usually blown out. I know it can hold over its trout as it's very deep, and they stocked 17,000 brown trout yearlings in fall of 2014, and I imagine some are still left and are probably pretty large, so I think it might be worth checking out.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I n a kayak maybe, but that is one lake I still need to fish yet.


----------



## justinharrell (Sep 18, 2012)

I fly fish there quite a bit in the spring/summer from a kayak. Mostly for bass/bluegill. Have never caught a brown but also don't necessarily target them. Can be a really tricky lake at times.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Last spring we were getting the browns off the weed edges in 10-14 ft of water.
Was getting them on spinners and jig/bobber rigs.
I kept forgetting my flyrod, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.
They definitely weren't that deep in the early spring.


----------

